# Lake Talquin 3-15-14



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Took some guys out again this weekend that have never trolled for crappie before. They couldn't believe the quality of the Crappie out on Talquin. 

Fished from 7am-5pm. Spent all morning and most of the afternoon trolling the mouth of Boy Scout. Lots of boats fishing up shallow but we stayed in the deeper water concentration on the big females that are still in prespawn. 

Morning bite was good but then it died and afternoon bite never picked up. The morning was sunny and clear skies but the afternoon was overcast for the most part. Was hoping this front coming through would really make the afternoon bite catch on but never happened. 

Ended the day with 20 slabs. 1 2lb crappie and many 1.5lbers. Lost one even bigger than the 2lber we had right beside the boat. 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donald811 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for that report skiffJr. We use to troll with the electric motor down there. Is that what you use?


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

I was out there and me and the fam couldn't get anything to bite but one small striper. The day before people were coming in with coolers full! Saturday most of the same guys didn't get a limit or nothing at all. I guess that's why they call it fishing not catchin. But nice slabs though, good job!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Donald811 said:


> Thanks for that report skiffJr. We use to troll with the electric motor down there. Is that what you use?



Yeah I use a 55lb Minn Kota Enduramax. Love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

jstblsd said:


> I was out there and me and the fam couldn't get anything to bite but one small striper. The day before people were coming in with coolers full! Saturday most of the same guys didn't get a limit or nothing at all. I guess that's why they call it fishing not catchin. But nice slabs though, good job!



Yeah I had talked to some people on the water and it was definitely an off day. Even people fishing up shallow had only caught around 10 or 15 but they didn't have any big ones. 

Might go back Wednesday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

That's a fine mess of slabs. Congrats


----------

